# New guy from NJ



## Jersey Jim (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello to all! I work for a farmer part-time during the season doing about 12000 small square bales of horse hay. Looking forward to learning from all of you!

First cutting just started this week. Headed out tomorrow to bale what cooked today before the t-storms come.

Best,
Jim


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Hello JJ, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Wecome to Hay Talk.


----------



## Jersey Jim (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Got the hay baled - really nice stuff.
Best,
Jim


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome , glad to have ya.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome to the community


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome guy to our happy forums!


----------

